# Goats, Music and More show



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Goats, Music and More was this past weekend. On Sat was the IBGA show and Sun. was the ABGA show. I showed my buck Tank on Sunday as I havent had him IBGA reg. yet. Tank placed 2nd out of a class of 7. He was beaten by SGR Catsanova, owned and bred by Sunshine Boer goats, one of the leading breeders in Boers. The judge said that Tank had more muscle and mass than anyone else in the class, but he didnt like his topline ( I later realized it was the way his hair was cut) and that is why he ws placed 2nd. Well, if I had to be beat, at least it was by one of the best! LOL And I found out later, Catsanova won his class at the ABGA Nationals!









SGR Catsanova and Jeremy Gurley 
Tank and I


















Another Sunshine Boer Goats buck and Tank in the Junior drive.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

And my friend Prissy Chilcott of Fern Hill Fainters, shows her Myotonics. On Friday one of her bucks won World Champion, and on Saturday, she had another win Reserve World Champion. Sorry I didnt catch thier names.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ...you did good.... he looks great..... :thumb: :greengrin: :clap:


----------

